# Getting HP Tuners soon



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I recently purchased a laptop, specifically for tuning ($330 @ Best Buy) and learning how to tune. It's a 1.6ghz 64 bit single processor with 3gigs of RAM, nothing fancy. I will be purchasing HP Tuners Pro soon, and possibly a wideband reader as well. I'm not sure about the compatibility yet, since everything comes with Windows 7 now, but I'm sure HP Tuners will have some driver or patch available.

Is there anything missing to get started? I'm still 100% stock, except for the Svede OTR intake that eventually is coming to replace my factory setup. Where do I put the wideband sniffer? I'm going to first practice and learn on my Grand Am until my GTO comes out of storage in spring.

I'm excited to get my feet wet with this. :cheers


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You need a wideband right away. Kinda hard to tune WOT without it. Join the HP Tuners forum and if you aren't already on LS1TECH.COM because there is alot of great info there.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Poncho Dan said:


> I recently purchased a laptop, specifically for tuning ($330 @ Best Buy) and learning how to tune. It's a 1.6ghz 64 bit single processor with 3gigs of RAM, nothing fancy. I will be purchasing HP Tuners Pro soon, and possibly a wideband reader as well. I'm not sure about the compatibility yet, since everything comes with Windows 7 now, but I'm sure HP Tuners will have some driver or patch available.


I'm going to be doing the same this summer hopefully. Buying a laptop and HP Tuners.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You can either replace one of your front O2 sensors with the wideband one and wire it in so so it acts like a narrowband and a wideband or the easier way is to take it to a shop and have them weld a separate sensor bung in front of the cat. You should have it put in above the "3 o'clock" position. If it's too low on the pipe condensation, when the car is cold, can hit the sensor and it will take it out.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. Does the wideband have to be installed before the cat? I swear I've seen cars on the dyno with a sniffer/probe in the tailpipe.


----------

